# Difficulty locating coding job with an -A



## kris_ritchie@yahoo.com (Jan 13, 2014)

I am wondering what is the best route to get a job right out of school and with my A I am CPC and CPC-H both with my A and it seems that every position I see posted is only for people with 3 or more years of experience. Also I am a male. I know this is mainly a female dominated career field. Any ideas on how to land a good position. I changing careers from being a diesel mechanic into billing and coding. So my resume only has my internship at a chiropractors office. I know that doesn't not help my situation. Any input would greatly appreciated. I have applied for over 20 plus openings and keep getting the same result we are going with another candidate. So it is not for lack of effort. With all this electronic application processing it makes it hard to know who or where to do any follow up phone calls with. 
TIA
Kris


----------



## lara1977 (Jan 15, 2014)

*Just Need a Chance*

I am finding myself in the same boat. The Project Extern opportunities in my area are not panning out either. Would love to get some insight as to how to break into the field. I have been interviewing for receptionist positions with no luck as well. Seems to always be someone out there more qualified. Here's hoping something opens up soon.


----------



## gaoliver1987@gmail.com (Jan 15, 2014)

Hello Kris,

I am also a newly certified CPC-A. 

I too have been having a hard time distinguishing myself to employers due to the lack of experience. But, I finally caught a break and here are some new techniques that I have been using.

My first approach is this:

When you see a job posting on job boards, go directly to the listed company's website and search for the position through the career section. Often times job boards are just trying to trick you into subscribing to some odd service where private universities can call you up to bug you and don't even submit your application to the actual job.

And this next approach is how I finally received my first interview:

Just call up doctors offices, hospitals, and surgery centers in your area. Ask if there are entry level coding positions available or ANY office work in general available. I was so fortunate on my fourth phone call like this I was lucky enough to hear that the employer just announced they need new entry level coders and my interview is on Tuesday.

Best of luck to you Kris!


----------



## Bfgoodrich (Jan 15, 2014)

*Do not *give up hope. I, like you spent my time in construction and recently became a CPC-A and had absolutely no experience.

I went through Project X-tern, I was lucky. I landed a x-tern spot, was initially hired as a contractor and recently has hired full time as a Biller. It was a long road but it did pay off.

Try attending the AAPC and local AHIMA meetings and network with the local coders.

Good Luck

And remember:

Once in a while you get shown the light
In the strangest of places if you look at it right.


----------



## kris_ritchie@yahoo.com (Jan 20, 2014)

Thanks for the responses! I will keep plugging away and apply for everything out there.  whether it asks for years and years of experience or not. Sooner or later it has to pan out I'm so tired of being a stinking mechanic. Now the next problem is renewing my aapc membership. its up in 11 days and I'm flat broke! I will call and see what their payment plans are. Although I hate payments.  I would love to goto the chapter meetings but they are always either first thing in the morning or midday while I'm working my job so I can make it to any meetings. 
Thanks again for the words of encouragement.


----------



## jennylynh (Jan 21, 2014)

I have to agree with the others that mentioned going to local AHIMA and AAPC meetings.  You might want to also post your resume information on your local AHIMA site, that's how I landed my first job 

I also agree with calling up hospitals and doctor's offices and speaking directly to the HIM department.  While I didn't use the phone, I looked for their email and got a lot of interviews this way.

Good luck!!!


----------

